# Dislocated shoulder.



## Lmurr (Sep 11, 2015)

I first want to apologize if this has already been talked about but I am meeting with a doctor on Monday.

Last December I dislocated my shoulder while wrestling and tore my labrum, damaged the humeral head, and stretched the ligaments. I have talked to multiple military people and it is about 50/50 on if I should have surgery or not. My shoulder is working fine not but I have been told that I have a far greater chance of dislocating it from now on. Would you guys recommend surgery or not? I am a junior in high school and am debating enlisting after graduation or after college.

Thank you.

Mod Edit: Moved to Combat Medicine.


----------



## 104TN (Sep 11, 2015)

Lmurr said:


> I first want to apologize if this has already been talked about but I am meeting with a doctor on Monday.
> 
> Last December I dislocated my shoulder while wrestling and tore my labrum, damaged the humeral head, and stretched the ligaments. I have talked to multiple military people and it is about 50/50 on if I should have surgery or not. My shoulder is working fine not but I have been told that I have a far greater chance of dislocating it from now on. Would you guys recommend surgery or not? I am a junior in high school and am debating enlisting after graduation or after college.
> 
> Thank you.


I'm not up to date on current accessions standards, but recommend you skew your bias towards advice from someone that is. 

That said, if I were in your shoes I would see what your Dr has to say and then bring that recommendation to your recruiter for his/her input about how that course of action will impact your ability to enlist. Having a trick shoulder may or may not be a no-go by itself, but then again having surgery to get one fixed within a certain recent time period could be a deal breaker too. Your recruiter will know or be able to find out.

Gather all the facts, consider the pros and cons, make a decision. I hope things pan out for you the way you want them to. Good luck.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Mod action: I have moved this thread to Combat Medicine


Lmurr said:


> I first want to apologize if this has already been talked about but I am meeting with a doctor on Monday.
> 
> Last December I dislocated my shoulder while wrestling and tore my labrum, damaged the humeral head, and stretched the ligaments. I have talked to multiple military people and it is about 50/50 on if I should have surgery or not. My shoulder is working fine not but I have been told that I have a far greater chance of dislocating it from now on. Would you guys recommend surgery or not? I am a junior in high school and am debating enlisting


----------

